# dnp strorage question



## Dutchguy_Asia (Nov 22, 2012)

Hi,

I got a question about storing DNP, i live in Asia high humidity. I have noticed that DNP loses its power. Its in capsules, i had great results and bad sides one run. But after storing DNP and using it later i felt that it did not work good.

Now i am storing it in the fridge, would that help, do any of you guys ever had problems with the storage of DNP and it loosing power.

How would you store it ? Now its in an airtight container in the fridge would that help. Fridge because its dry there not because of the temperature.


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

Dutchguy_Asia said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got a question about storing DNP, i live in Asia high humidity. I have noticed that DNP loses its power. Its in capsules, i had great results and bad sides one run. But after storing DNP and using it later i felt that it did not work good.
> 
> ...


you know what!! i was thinking this today, if i popped a cap first time round on dnp with a empty stomach i got a weird feeling/ sensation up my nose, and it some times made me feel nausious, but this time round its not doing it and im not half as hot and sweaty as i was the first time. i was clammy and sweaty from morning till night and all through mny sleep, but im not half as bad this time


----------



## Dutchguy_Asia (Nov 22, 2012)

Good to know that others have the same experience, so its not just me. It seems to me that "old" batches don't work as good. I have run DNP 3 times last year and had some left. I gave some to a friend who did not notice a thing, and same for my GF did not notice it either. (after a few days because it takes time to work).

In all my runs, the first few days were ok but the sides came later. But no sides came and no weight loss.

So i really think that it might loose potency through bad storage, here in Asia i suspected humidity so i stored it in the fridge. But still maybe that is not enough. Id like the view of some more knowledgeable members.


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

gap between my cycles was maybe 2 months!!


----------



## Dutchguy_Asia (Nov 22, 2012)

Same here, gap was a few months, its normally too rough on my to even consider doing it quickly again. I am "happy" that its not just me. Diet was great on both occasions. I lost 23kg last year and only used DNP to break through some plateau's. But i really like to know from one of the more experienced members (no offence rascal) if they have a solution or what it is that changes the potency.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

funny you should say that, im on my second time round, still getting the good results but not the bad sides, I feel warm but dont overly sweat like I did first time.

Maybe its the temp out side as last time i did it was in oct.


----------



## Dutchguy_Asia (Nov 22, 2012)

I did it 3 times in Thailand and i can assure you even winter here is hotter then UK summer. Anyway im quite lean maybe one more cycle just to loose 2 kg, but i rather do it naturally if possible because i do hate the sides.

But how long did you store your DNP ?


----------



## Dutchguy_Asia (Nov 22, 2012)

After some more questions and research i found out its not moisture that degrades DNP but light. Moisture is not a problem. Also it was advised to store DNP in metal. Learn a new thing every time.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Read my mind a few of you ! This is my 2nd cycle now and its not half as bad as the 1st ! Not feeling 250mg at all and 500mg isnt too bad but it killed me the 1st time ! Im even sleeping under the duvet on this cycle !!!


----------

